# Sore budgie eye?



## Avatar (Feb 17, 2017)

hello, i have 2 budgies for 10 days, . According their noses i guess they are young. The male seems so active, female not so much .
The female usually prefers to scraped instead to move and talk .
In the last days (from sunday) she closes her right eye so much, she open it if i am seeing her but a few seconds later she goes to close it slowly, and seems when it is closed to move her eye (like when we are sleeping and see a dream)
in the first days (now a bit less) seems around her eye like it scratched

what can i do for this? and what you suppose it is?









































thanks for your time
best regards


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please explain what you mean by "the female prefers to be scraped(?)"

You can rinse her eye out with a sterile saline solution with no preservatives in it. This is available at the pharmacy.
There is no way for us to know what caused the eye irritation.

If the problem persists after a couple of days of using the sterile saline in the eye two or three times a day, then you should take her into an Avian Vet for an examination.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgies examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your birds needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your birds to refer to should they need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about budgies and the best possible care for them! 

You've been given some great resources and advice above. Be sure to read through everything above, and ask if you have any questions afterwards as we'd love to help :2thumbs: 

If you're worried about your little girl, it's always good to take her to the vet for peace of mind and to treat any problem early, before it gets worse. 

I'm unable to see anything wrong with her eye from the photos, but since you can see her in person, perhaps you're seeing something different. 

I hope your little girl is just fine!  

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## Avatar (Feb 17, 2017)

"the female prefers to be scraped"

i mean she scratches herself, i guess if she traumatized herself from that or could be traumatized from fight with the other budgie .
Anyway today seems is better, she doesnt close her eye so much .

thanks for help, i will see what will happen in next days, and maybe i will ask a vet for birds or go for the a sterile saline solution with no preservatives in it.
if she start to be better you think i should go to a doc?

edit: someone suggest me to use tobrex for kids without cortisone in her eye, what about that?


----------

